# Persian: state university and Islamic Azad university



## seitt

Greetings,

I am told that in Iran, all universities either belong to the category of state universities or of Islamic Azad universities. Is this right, please?

What are the Persian words for these two kinds of university, please? If there are other kinds, please let me know what they are called too.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## eli7

State university= دانشگاه سراسری/ملی
Islamic azad university= دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی
nonprofit university= دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی
Payam Noor university= دانشگاه پیام نور


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - can we translate پیام نور or is it somebody's name?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Thank you so much - can we translate پیام نور or is it somebody's name?



It is a name. دانشگاه پيام نور is a corresponding university. In other word, دانشگاه پيام نور is a long distance university.


----------



## eskandar

پیام نور is the name of a university system, but its name can be translated as "The Message of Light" (most likely referring to the message of Islam).


----------



## darush

There are two main categories of universities in Iran
1. State university or its equivalent in Persian' governmental university' which is funded by government
2. nongovernmental universities including: Islamic..., Payame noor..., and so-called nonprofit... all required to pay fees
Note:in Iran, in fact, nonprofit (in nonprofit school or university) means *for-profit *( Why? I don't know???!!!).


----------



## eli7

darush said:


> Note:in Iran, in fact, nonprofit (in nonprofit school or university) means *for-profit *( Why? I don't know???!!!).


Haha, you made a good point , but non-profit here means they don't profit from government, so they have to profit from students instead!


----------



## darush

بله واقعا عجیبه که یک کلمه، معنی متضاد خودش رو بده. بعد از این باید تو لغت نامه های فارسی غیر انتفاعی رو «پولی» ترجمه کنن


----------



## seitt

Thank you all so much - truly a mine of information.

To Searcher 123: Dear friend, please could you tell me the Persian phrase you have in mind when you say 'corresponding university'? We can then work out an English translation for it.


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome dear professor.



> To Searcher 123: Dear friend, please could you tell me the Persian  phrase you have in mind when you say 'corresponding university'? We can  then work out an English translation for it.



I mean دانشگاه مكاتبه‌اي. In دانشگاه پيام نور, lessons are educated by swapping letters between university and collegians. This university is a type of long distance (راه دور) university. Albeit at the present net educating is added to it too, but the name of دانشگاه مكاتبه‌اي is not changed.


----------



## seitt

I see, many thanks.

I don't think there is a proper Eng. word for this. Perhaps 'a university (solely) offering correspondence courses'. Unfortunately, if you try to come up with something shorter than this, it probably won't be understood.


----------



## searcher123

Thanks for the clarification. Another question please: What about "long-distance university"?


----------



## eskandar

At least in the US, we commonly refer to this type of arrangement as "distance learning" or "distance education," though I don't think there is any specific expression for a university. Oftentimes it's regular universities that also offer correspondence courses in addition to traditional courses.


----------



## searcher123

Thank you so much dear *eskandar* for the information.


----------



## eskandar

You're most welcome dear Morteza.


----------



## seitt

I think we can draw the following conclusion (with thanks to eskandar): the best translation of دانشگاه مكاتبه‌اي has got to be ‘distance learning university’. In fact, I've even found this: http://www.athabascau.ca/
"Athabasca University is a recognized online and distance learning university in Canada."

My translation is somewhat clumsy in comparison – the reason I didn't think of ‘distance learning university’ perhaps has to do with the fact that it is very American (including Canada). However, I am absolutely certain that people in the UK will have no trouble understanding it, so I warmly recommend it.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> I think we can draw the following conclusion (with thanks to eskandar): the best translation of دانشگاه مكاتبه‌اي has got to be ‘distance learning university’. In fact, I've even found this: http://www.athabascau.ca/
> "Athabasca University is a recognized online and distance learning university in Canada."
> 
> My translation is somewhat clumsy in comparison – the reason I didn't think of ‘distance learning university’ perhaps has to do with the fact that it is very American (including Canada). However, I am absolutely certain that people in the UK will have no trouble understanding it, so I warmly recommend it.



An excellent equivalent. Thank you so much.


----------



## seitt

Welcome as always, dear friend.


----------

